# Any one know of a bird rescue near Riverside?



## Pijigurl

I was thinking of rescuing a tiel or two. I don't really know if I can yet, I just wanted to see if there was any good rescues in Riverside ca that anyone knows of. Thanks!
Taylor


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Taylor,

Check out the link below for rehabbers, think that Riverside is near Palo Alto, just not sure. There is a rehabber in Palo Alto. Also don't know what your transportation situation is like.

fp

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm


----------



## Skyeking

Are you in Orange County? I do believe, Terry Whatley is right in your neighborhood. Please send her an e-mail or private message for advice.

Or check:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Taylor & Treesa,

Yup, I had the wrong Riverside.....think your in Riverside County.
Thanks Treesa!

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Taylor,

Are you saying you want to go to a bird rescue and adopt a cockatiel or two or that you want to rescue a couple from somewhere and then take them to a bird rescue?

My rescue partner, Bart, is in Norco, and I am in Lake Forest.

Terry


----------



## Pijigurl

No I want to adopt a cockatiel and take it home and keep it as a pet.


----------



## upcd

*Taking*

I have room for a male peachface lovebird and a male cockatiel. 3 male keets. Thank you


----------



## upcd

*Husband*

wants 3 laying hens. Guess I can have chickens.


----------



## Pijigurl

*Love birds*

Oh, you want to breed your lovebird? That is very cool. I hear you can make prety good money out of them. I bought my Martha for $60.00. She is so cute. I can almost get her to say Martha!


----------



## upcd

*Happy*

I just want the birds to have partners. I think they are happier with company.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Taylor,

There are quite a few cockatiels available in Southern California shelters .. didn't see any actually in Riverside, but you can check this link every day or so and see if one is available in your area: http://www.petfinder.org/. Just fill in the search criteria on the left side of the screen, and you will get a list of available birds and can narrow the search by specifying cockatiel.

Terry


----------



## Pijigurl

Ok, thank you very much. I'll check it out later this evening because I hav got way to many things to do today! lol


----------



## TAWhatley

*Here's One In Downey ..*

Subject: (pets) Tame Cockatiel with cage set up and food (Downey) 
From: "Craigslist Subscriptions" <[email protected]>

Cockatiel with cage & foodI have a friendly tame all yellow with grey wings cockatiel. Great singer. i got the cage, food, and other little things for the bird. I want it to go to a good home with kids to play with it. I just want $65 dollers to cover the cage and food cost. Call 562-458-9885 

this is in or around Downey

no -- it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

This posting can be found at:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/pet/115276400.html


----------

